

Myspace drops 10 million unique visitors in a month - frankydp
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2382540,00.asp

======
mmx
Has anyone gotten a rescue team together to save the people still on that
sinking ship? Those people have families. On a serious note, I have a hard
time thinking of a way for MySpace to be relevant again. Having over 60
millions unique visitors a month is still nothing to gawk at, but I can't see
them holding on to them without doing something radical.

~~~
frankydp
I do not see a way of radically changing that will not drive even more users
away. But one thing is certain, if you drop +10% in revenue(traffic) a month
parent companies get itchy.

------
T2P
I think Myspace is actually much worse off than the stats say. Its lack of
relevance isn't a question anymore. But, it has a huge number of links
pointing to user pages (most of which have more information available their
Facebook counterts). As such, I'd wager a good bit of these unique visitors
are just "phantom traffic" coming in from search engines. The rest of the
traffic surely couldn't be worth enough to keep the company alive.

------
rorrr
Here are the rough traffic stats:

1)
[http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&...](http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=myspace.com&);

2) <http://siteanalytics.compete.com/myspace.com/>

